# taste of arimidex liquid



## carmineb (Oct 2, 2011)

its it syrupy and a little sweet and feels slightly oily?


----------



## coolrise (Oct 2, 2011)

[SIZE=-1]*Its either *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Glycerin*[/SIZE] or *Glycerol*, its used as a carrier for the research chemical.


[SIZE=-1]*                                                                                                                                                Glycerin* is a neutral, sweet-tasting,                                     colorless, thick liquid which freezes to a gummy paste and which                                     has a high boiling point. Many things will                                     dissolve into glycerin easier than they do into water or alcohol.                                     So it is a good solvent

[/SIZE]*Glycerol *is a simple polyolcompound. It is a colorless, odorless, viscousliquid that is widely used in pharmaceutical formulations. also sweet.


----------



## carmineb (Oct 2, 2011)

lol  tanks a bunch coolrise.  I thought I was taking a placebo....


----------



## coolrise (Oct 2, 2011)

No problem I thought the same thing first time I tried it. Works great though


----------

